
Why AI is a threat to democracy–and what we can do about it - gigama
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613010/why-ai-is-a-threat-to-democracyand-what-we-can-do-to-stop-it/
======
gigama
"We’re starting to see the negative effects of the tension between doing
research that’s in the best interest of humanity and making investors happy."

